# New Here



## GiHazeVt (Aug 22, 2013)

Promo of some of my stuff
Getting myself out there


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome and hello GiHazeVT! You have a wonderful artistic style...I can emotionally feel your work!


----------

